# Psp screenshots in hq



## Quatzi (14. Juni 2009)

hallo

ich möchte mir eine psp zulegen und kann nirgendwo im internet vernünftige ingame screenshots finden.

in youtube ist die qualität ohnehin müll-> verpxelt und im inbternet fand ich keine vernünftigen videos oder bilder, um mir die grafik vor Augen führen zu können.

Ich hoffe ihr habtLinks mit HQ Screenshots von psp spielen oder gar videos in guter qualität. Trailer wären auch in Ordnung

Danke im Vorraus

MFG


----------



## burns (16. Juni 2009)

Was sind denn HQ Screenshots? 

Hab hier zwar welche rumfliegen, aber die sehen genauso aus wie alles was man in Google auch findet. 
Kleiner Bildschirm = kleine Auflösung, gelle. Es sei denn die PSP wird mittlerweile mit 24" Bildschirm angeboten


----------



## aurionkratos (16. Juni 2009)

Hier solltest du vernünftige finden.


----------



## Quatzi (21. Juni 2009)

thx...

im übrigen ist HQ die Abkürzung von High Quality

...


in diesem Sinne


Cheers


----------

